# Dallas aqua place



## MilesMM (Aug 11, 2017)

I am looking for a place where my students can do a research on how animals move in an aquarium or how do they live, you know different from ocean. Is there any?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Could you be more specific? Dallas doesn't have many public aquaria, but you can check out Dallas World Aquarium or the Children's Aquarium in Fair Park. And you could set up an aquarium in the classroom, many teachers do.


----------

